# AD&D in Northern Virginia



## Hammerforge (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking for one or two mature players to add to our current group. I'll be using 1st Edition AD&D with some house rules, set in post-Wars Greyhawk. We're currently nailing down a schedule, but it will probably be one or two Saturday afternoons each month. Sessions will likely take place in a public location (library room) in the McLean/Great Falls area for the time being until/unless someone wants to host in their own home.

Characters will start at level 1, though a couple players have characters from our previous sessions that have already earned XP (one is at 2nd level).

Adventures will be episodic, with each adventure being mostly unrelated to the ones before and after it (think episodes of Star Trek). Some connectedness between adventures is possible, but there won't be a long, involved story arc/plot that ties all the adventures together.

If you can get along well with others and think you'd be interested, reply here or PM me.


----------



## Hammerforge (Oct 20, 2011)

Next game is scheduled for Oct. 29 in McLean, from 12 noon until 5 p.m. Still 1-2 slots open.


----------



## spiralz (Oct 20, 2011)

T'would be nice but I head back to the family home on weekends... I'm in NoVA weekdays.


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a group playing a 1st/2nd edition mesh in Fairfax based in the Dragonlance. nice to see another noVa old schooler. where do you play out of ?  Im looking for new players too its tough finding people who like playing vintage.


----------



## spiralz (Jan 31, 2012)

OldschoolDnD said:


> I have a group playing a 1st/2nd edition mesh in Fairfax based in the Dragonlance. nice to see another noVa old schooler. where do you play out of ? Im looking for new players too its tough finding people who like playing vintage.




Lately not much of anywhere these days. There is a group I meet up with once in a while on Wednesdays but with work there's more cancellations than game nights.


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a game setup in annadale on saturday


----------



## spiralz (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah, well good luck with that... *chuckle* I'm not in the area on weekends only during the work week.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 2, 2012)

OldschoolDnD said:


> I got a game setup in annadale on saturday




You're welcome.


----------

